# DVD:Mr. Brooks



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

A great movie- watched it last night. Many people don't like Costner for some reason, but he's an excellent actor- and he carries this movie. The fact that he's almost always a good guy helps in this role where he plays two lives- one very bad. Hurt.. doesn't hurt.. either. Demi Moore does a good job as a rich kid being a cop to prove a point (close to life?). The only mis-cast was Dane Cook as a wannabe stalker.

It is a murder/stalker movie- somewhat graphic, but not Tarantino-ish. The wife commented on the scary parts of it that there were people out there who could be driving around watching you and learning about you for nefarious ends.

Since much of it is at night, you'll hope your contrast is up to snuff.

Sound is where this movie really surprised me. Since it is a stalker movie, much of it is very quiet- but when a shot is fired... _it's like a shot is fired in the room_. Wow- it will surprise you.

4/5 stars.

If you watch it, help me with this part: Demi asks Cook about if he was a potter. And he clarifies that he was a photographer. The odd part of this is that Costner is an amateur potter- and there's no knowledge of that on Demi's part.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree, very good movie and I'm not a Costner fan. He was very good in the movie.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like Costner pretty well. I'll have to check this one out.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Watched it this afternoon... pretty wicked I'd say.

I remember the potter part, but it didn't really register with me at the time.

I as well, was taken back by the gun shots in this movie. I don't ever recall this kind of forceful and startling impact from gun shots before. Totally awesome!


----------

